# Spalted Maple slabs



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This was a dead maple that I allowed to splat. Wasn't sure if it would be sound or not but Have notice very little soft/dodi wood in this log. 
I can tell that using a green log would allow the black spalt to penetrate deeper :thumbsup: into the wood as to where this was already dead it didn't penetrate quickly/deeper into the drier log. 

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Did you cover it or just "perch" it somewhere? I would love to hear your procedures on this log?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This one was dead prior to hitting the ground. It's pretty but I can't wait to mill the felled green spalt I have. 
My process is find a damp shady area and leave the log there for 1+ yrs, watch the fungi grow and guess what degree you want to cut at.
Spalt is a fungi which is producing a rotting process and according to a thread I've been with on competitor woodweb regarding spalt it's actually a 3 stage process.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Interesting. 

We go ahead and mill ours up then dead pile it in our shady sawdust pile. This will allow you to pull out a piece and check the level of spalting at anytime and then put it back if it is not where you want it.

We have a slabbed up beech that I am dying to see what it looks like and I am working on a hickory that I plan on spalting.

Do you roll the logs?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Milling and dead stacking has never worked for me, gotta spalt the whole log to get the best looking lumber IMO. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/show-me-your-spalt-pile-18532/


.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

Daren said:


> Milling and dead stacking has never worked for me,.............. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/show-me-your-spalt-pile-18532/
> 
> 
> .


Could that be because of your location?


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*spault*



Jfore said:


> Interesting.
> 
> We go ahead and mill ours up then dead pile it in our shady sawdust pile. This will allow you to pull out a piece and check the level of spalting at anytime and then put it back if it is not where you want it.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures to show of your process? And do you still sticker to prevent movement after milled? Or is it not required to sticker while spalting a board? I get my spalted lumber from trees that are still standing dead and they look great when milled that way most the time.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bikeshooter said:


> Could that be because of your location?


I don't think so. For _my_ uses when a log is spalted whole, then flitch sawn you get bookmatched lumber since you are cutting through the coloration the spalt left.(like the pictures of the oak in that link you quoted) or these...

























Milled and dead stacked the spalt doesn't grow through the lumber like it does a whole log. (it starts on the surface of each board independently-inconsistently) Or spalting little pieces in a bucket with some concoction, or the other methods of spalting wood. Those (assuming it's done right) work for smaller pieces for turning or say knife handles and such. I am not saying you don't/can't get spalted lumber milling then dead stacking wet, just not what I am personally looking for, I like bookmatches.


.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

There ya go again Daren ........ MORE beautiful wood :thumbsup: !!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!! 
Haven't gotten to mill lately but I'm ready to finish dead spalted maple so I can start green spalted maple. Been getting power put to hilltop/sawshed to be able to work this fall @ night with lights:yes::yes:. Had show at fair with equipment and lost another week of cutting :thumbdown:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Milled more dead spalt*

Milled another dead spalt log yesterday evening. I have some beautiful boards BUT this log has more rot/excessive decay in the lumber. Will have some good wormy wood but alot of cull. that's the chances you definitly take with a dead tree, one log @90% savageable and #2 @ 50% or less from same tree. Will cut more later today.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

man that is purdy!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Finished this dead spalt*

I finished cutting the final 3 logs. There was 2 top logs that seamed too far gone according to the section sliced that was below them that is going to burn pile. I tried my luck at bookmatching, has it's thrills when lays right but I'm still favoring the live edges. Daren's got it down to a science and I'll watch that PRO a while to see the best technique for me. 

Here's a few pics of the final logs.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------

